# Protection of conveyor opening in 1-hour wall



## glzath (Jun 3, 2016)

IBC 2009, F-1, IIB

My process engineers just informed me that they will require an opening through a 1-hour masonry wall for their conveyors. The opening size (for now) is ~7'H x 16'W. I can't do a split conveyor/fire shutter option due to the equipment layout.

If memory serves, isn't there a sprinkler deluge option available? Of course, my memory hasn't been serving me too well, lately.


----------



## steveray (Jun 3, 2016)

Why is the wall rated?


----------



## north star (Jun 3, 2016)

*# # #*


glzath,

Do you mean a Fire Barrier, ...a Fire Partition,
or an actual Fire Wall  [ i.e. - please refer to
the definitions of each one "Fire Barrier, or Fire
Partition or Fire Wall"  in Ch. 7 of the applicable
IBC  ].

Also, ...as ***steveray*** asked above, if the equipment
process is in an F-1 area, what is actually being
penetrated ?

Thanks !


*# # #*


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2016)

give hilti a call to see if they have anything

https://www.us.hilti.com/search?text=cable+fire+stop

Plus the AHJ will have to bless what ever you do


----------



## glzath (Jun 3, 2016)

Fire barrier as required by IFC 2306.3.2.1. The facility is fully sprinklered.
Actually, the wall is in between an F-1 and S-1 High-pile storage area. The fire barrier is required to meet aggregate storage area requirements set forth in IFC 2306.
The conveyor will be passing materials from one space to the other so I don't think a Hilti "closure" will work.
I'm going to start nosing around NFPA 13 to see if anything is there. Way back when when I worked on some malls and anchor stores, I thought there was a deluge system used at the anchor store entrance from the mall.

EDIT: Okay, it looks like a water curtain design similar to that used at a proscenium opening may be the answer. Time to nudge my Mechanical Engineer and get a hold of the local Fire Marshall Bill.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 3, 2016)

2306.3 Separation of high-piled storage areas.
High-piled storage areas shall be separated from other portions of the building where required by Sections 2306.3.1 through 2306.3.2.2.

2306.3.1 Separation from other uses.
Mixed occupancies shall be separated in accordance with the International Building Code. The building code does not require a rated separation between an F-1 and a S-1

2306.3.2 Multiple high-piled storage areas.
Multiple high-piled storage areas shall be in accordance with Section 2306.3.2.1 or 2306.3.2.2. Unless you have high piled storage in the F-1 occupancy it does not need to be included in the aggregate area required by 2306.3.2.1


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2016)

glzath said:


> Fire barrier as required by IFC 2306.3.2.1. The facility is fully sprinklered.
> Actually, the wall is in between an F-1 and S-1 High-pile storage area. The fire barrier is required to meet aggregate storage area requirements set forth in IFC 2306.
> The conveyor will be passing materials from one space to the other so I don't think a Hilti "closure" will work.
> I'm going to start nosing around NFPA 13 to see if anything is there. Way back when when I worked on some malls and anchor stores, I thought there was a deluge system used at the anchor store entrance from the mall.
> ...




You will not find your answer in NFPA 13

Has to come from ibc or a fire protection engineer as an alternative


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2016)

Was going to add there is also a distance seperation for high piled, if it is not near this wall?!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 8, 2016)

_EDIT: Okay, it looks like a water curtain design similar to that used at a proscenium opening may be the answer. Time to nudge my Mechanical Engineer and get a hold of the local *Fire Marshall Bill*._

Personally, I object to the reference.........lol   See MT's response above!  If applicable, we used rolling fire door assembly w/detection complying with NFPA 80 relayed to conveyor shut down that left opening size 19" high to compensate for the conveyor penetration.  This is typical for distribution centers "now" since the matter goes beyond the scope of protection of rated openings in said facilities and is reasonable provided the protection criteria on either sides is compliant for the hazards on either side.  The openings we were dealing with were 3-4 hour real fire walls


----------

